# Mount points



## a129878 (Apr 8, 2011)

What is the general mount point on FreeBSD for additional hard_drives/slices. My time in HP was with /opt and /opt_local. Does the Forum advise adding a new mount point in /? Any implications to consider?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2011)

It can be anything you want. On my server I have /storage/ and /exports/.


----------



## shitson (Apr 8, 2011)

As like in any Unix like/Linux OS a mount point is just a block device (eg. HDD) attached somewhere in the directory hierarchy (under root). I normally mount my stuff in /mnt just for the pure fact that if I stuff up a command I don't want to be in / .


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2011)

shitson said:
			
		

> As like in any Unix like/Linux OS a mount point is just a block device (eg. HDD) attached somewhere in the directory hierarchy (under root).


Actually, unlike pretty much every other unix or unix-like system, FreeBSD doesn't have block devices anymore.

Architecture Handbook: 9.5 Block Devices (Are Gone)

But besides that, you are correct.


----------

